
The Future of Travel – How the industry will change after the pandemic - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/06/travel/coronavirus-travel-questions.html
======
Kaibeezy
Road trips, camper rentals.

Cruise ships as permanently docked floating hotels.

Rigorous hotel cleaning protocols.

------
mytailorisrich
I doubt that the travel industry, or most industries will change.

This pandemic will end. Things will go back to 'normal'.

We've been through pandemics again and again through our species' history,
most of them much more serious than this one. Things go back to normal.

What may happen is that existing trends may be given a boost (e.g. remote
working, online retail/business), but that's not a 'change'.

~~~
Kaibeezy
I liked my 'normal', took risks and worked hard over decades to create it.
_sigh_

.

 _Why it will be so hard to return to ‘normal’_ , BBC Future
[https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200424-why-it-will-
be-s...](https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200424-why-it-will-be-so-hard-
to-return-to-normal)

 _Listen: We Can’t Go Back to Normal_ , The Atlantic
[https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/04/world-
aft...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/04/world-after-
coronavirus-pandemic/609775/)

 _We’re not going back to normal_ , MIT Technology Review
[https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/03/17/905264/coronavir...](https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/03/17/905264/coronavirus-
pandemic-social-distancing-18-months/)

 _We’re Not Going Back to Normal, but What Can We Go Back To?_ , New York
Times [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/14/opinion/economy-
unemploym...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/14/opinion/economy-unemployment-
covid.html)

 _We can do better than go back to ‘normal’_ , Chicago Sun-Times
[https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/4/15/21222419/pandemic-
nor...](https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/4/15/21222419/pandemic-normal-
covid-19-sun-times-letters-trump-stimulus-checks-coronavirus-homelessness)

 _Do we really want things to go back to normal post-Covid-19?_ , The Irish
Times [https://www.irishtimes.com/opinion/do-we-really-want-
things-...](https://www.irishtimes.com/opinion/do-we-really-want-things-to-go-
back-to-normal-post-covid-19-1.4250554)

 _All the things COVID-19 will change forever, according to 30 top experts_ ,
Fast Company [https://www.fastcompany.com/90486053/all-the-things-
covid-19...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90486053/all-the-things-
covid-19-will-change-forever-according-to-30-top-experts)

 _Bill Gates Says the Coronavirus Will Change Life Forever_ , Inc.com
[https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/bill-gates-says-
coronaviru...](https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/bill-gates-says-coronavirus-
will-change-life-forever-heres-how-to-adapt.html)

 _Just 9% want things to 'go back to normal' after coronavirus lockdown, says
poll_, The Mirror [https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politics/just-9-want-things-
go...](https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politics/just-9-want-things-go-21877899)

~~~
mytailorisrich
When people are in the middle of a crisis they overestimate the impact.

For example, as it happened 9/11 was NOT the end of skyscrapers...

This pandemic is not a very virulent one, we've seen worse no later than the
20th century. We'll be fine.

~~~
Kaibeezy
I hope you're right. I'll try to check back in here in a couple of weeks when
we see how the unlock is going.

